
Enable MP3 support for Commons uploads and TMH/etc. playback - yuhong
https://phabricator.wikimedia.org/T120288
======
p1mrx
Never thought I'd see MP3 as a free, open standard. Will Safari drop support
for it now?

~~~
masklinn
You jest, but you do realise native Opus support was added to iOS11 and macOS
10.13 right?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
In standalone files, though? Or just in WebRTC?

~~~
masklinn
[https://webkit.org/blog/7726/announcing-webrtc-and-media-
cap...](https://webkit.org/blog/7726/announcing-webrtc-and-media-capture/)
only talks about WebRTC, but according to
[https://hetzel.net/2017-06-12/ios-11-opus-support-in-
podcast...](https://hetzel.net/2017-06-12/ios-11-opus-support-in-podcast-
feeds/)

> iOS 11 comes with native playback support for the Opus audio codec inside
> the CAF container.

> In Beta 1, there is no support for playing Opus in CAF files in Safari, but…

> Podcasts.app supports Opus playback, if you claim the file is AAC, although
> it’s CAF containing Opus.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
So, it doesn't support Opus in its native container format, but you could
potentially do some JS trickery. Hmm :/

------
chaz6
There is a lot of mp3 media out there, but I would encourage people to use
Opus[1] where possible.

[1] [http://opus-codec.org/comparison/](http://opus-codec.org/comparison/)

~~~
lawless123
is this built into device hardware?

~~~
anc84
Sure! As Opus is used for audio in WebRTC and many Voip products there are
hardware implementations available and shipped in masses.

------
kenrick95
From the discussions there, in summary, it seemed that: MP3 will be supported
by MediaWiki, WMF legal team has approved usage MP3 in Wikimedia projects, and
Wikimedia Commons and other wikis will discuss whether to enable MP3
uploading.

------
frik
Finally one will be able to play the embeddded audio files that are on wiki
pages on sone platforms/software. MP3 is far better supported everywhere than
OGG.

~~~
TD-Linux
You can already play Wikipedia's audio files on Edge or Safari. Try it here:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Adventure_Lights.ogg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:The_Adventure_Lights.ogg)

Spoiler: it's ogv.js.

~~~
comex
Doesn’t work on iOS, even though the official ogv.js demo works.

~~~
morecoffee
Adding on to this: iOS doesn't play mp3 for mp4 containers either. Encoding
media to play on an iDevice means resorting to AAC, which doesn't have as good
licensed codecs.

------
anc84
I don't see a compelling reason to enable this. Opus is superior in every way.

~~~
masklinn
> I don't see a compelling reason to enable this.

Clients support.

~~~
anc84
WebRTC uses Opus. I don't think a web browser that does not support WebRTC is
worth caring about.

~~~
masklinn
WebRTC requires Opus support _for WebRTC_. That does not mean arbitrary
containers with an Opus stream inside is supported.

For instance Lollipop supports Opus _in a Matroska container_ , iOS11 supports
Opus _in a CAF container_ , ...

~~~
anc84
So? Even Microsoft Edge supports Opus in webm.

~~~
masklinn
1\. LAV filters do that, if you can't install LAV filters (Windows 10S?), it
won't work

2\. and as expected you're now tearing the lawn running with the goalposts,
supporting opus and supporting opus in webm are — as I just told you — very
different requirements

~~~
anc84
[https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/04/18/webm-
vp9-and-...](https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2016/04/18/webm-vp9-and-opus-
support-in-microsoft-edge/)

edit: I won't continue arguing since you keep editing your posts.

